# Online D&D Game seeking non-novice players.



## RayFerret (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm looking for a couple of players that know the ropes, but preferably arn't rule mongers. I try to run a fun online campaign where freedom of choice is #1 priority.

You can contact me at www.psionics.net (IRC server) #Ethner, or AIM:RayFerret, Email: RayFerret@hotmail.com.

Time and dates are yet to be worked out as i'm waiting for my group of players first and then determining what time fits our scheduals, but my general feeling is mabye friday or saterday night.

Boring people need not apply 

Ray.


----------



## RayFerret (Oct 26, 2003)

**

Still looking for 1 or 2 more players.


----------



## Vexed (Nov 1, 2003)

I may be intersted in that.  Did you have time/day worked out?


----------



## shade_whisper (Nov 6, 2003)

*3rd edition or 3.5?*



			
				RayFerret said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a couple of players that know the ropes, but preferably arn't rule mongers. I try to run a fun online campaign where freedom of choice is #1 priority.
> 
> You can contact me at www.psionics.net (IRC server) #Ethner, or AIM:RayFerret, Email: RayFerret@hotmail.com.
> 
> ...





Will you be using forgotten realms?


----------

